# fenstergröße im selbigen definieren



## april (12. März 2002)

hallo, ich habe mal ein problem, habe mich hier schon dusselig gelesen aber nicht das passende gefunden, und verweisst mich auch nich zu self html, die idee hatte ich schon vor dem lesen in diesem forum. .. und da hab ich auch nichts gefunden.

ich möchte von einem flash film eine seite öffnen.. mit dem befehl get url

das problem ist die seite.
sie soll eine bestimmte größe haben und ohne scrollbar, toolbar usw sein. also eigentlich ein neues fenster. ich kann aber dies nicht mit einem window.open machen da das html dokument  schon in selbigen fenster sein soll..
hab es versucht mit onLoad="window.resizeTo(335,420)" im body. aber da bekomm ich die toolbar usw. nicht weg..
wie bekomm ich die nun weg..

komme leider nicht weiter und wäre froh über hilfe..
danke
april


----------



## SirNeo (13. März 2002)

Das ist so etwas wie ein Popup, dazu gibt es ein Tutorial, funktioniet mit JavaScript, wie man das allerdings in Flash einfügt habe ich keine Ahnung, mußte nochmal im Flashforum fragen.

Popup-Tutorial


----------

